# Pa.laws on odometer



## MD83Z (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm ready to swap out the gauge/ speedometer cluster in the 97 Altima....The odometer does not work, and it needs to to pass Pa. inspection. Anyone know the rules for swapping this out in Pa.?...I think the new one has less miles on it than the original non working one.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:*

It's real simple to remove the speedometer.Before you start you should disconnect the battery just as to make sure. The whole dash/display is hold by 4 phillips screws, once you remove them you'l pull it out carefully because it'l have 4 different connections on the back, you'll disconnect all four connections wires,.
Once you have it remove you'll have to remove the display/shield cover, you'l have to push in on all the plastics/clips holdind together the display/cover.
To take the speedometer you'll remove 4 srews on the back, which will let the speedometer out.

If you have some experience with cars it should take no more than 20 minutes/ for someone whos trying it for the first time. i usually take 5mts to remove the whole panel/dash.
Im not real good @ explaining but if you need to know something expecific let me know.


----------



## MD83Z (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks.....went in easy with the 2 bottom screws taped in place...used cluster was only $35..


----------

